# Hello, back again



## PokiMonk (3 mo ago)

Hi, I think I may have been at this website in the past. Back again and sad.

I created a blog to just therapeutically heal myself through writing. 

Hope one day soon I won't be reading others' experiences here, and liberate myself from all the frustration from a sexless marriage. Life is just too short to keep sacrificing your own needs for others' happiness.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

PokiMonk said:


> Hi, I think I may have been at this website in the past. Back again and sad.
> 
> I created a blog to just therapeutically heal myself through writing. It's at PokiMonk.blogspot.com
> 
> Hope one day soon I won't be reading others' experiences here, and liberate myself from all the frustration from a sexless marriage. Life is just too short to keep sacrificing your own needs for others' happiness.


Welcome to TAM! Again.
I think it's fine to "_sacrificing your own needs for others' happiness_" as long as the "other" does the same thing! But therein lies the rub.

I hope you find the support that you need here!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Welcome to TAM 🌞


----------



## PokiMonk (3 mo ago)

Thanks. Yeah, I agree. But my wife didn't keep her marriage vow, and let me went through 11+ years of sexless nights. I am in a pending divorce now.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

PokiMonk said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I agree. But my wife didn't keep her marriage vow, and let me went through 11+ years of sexless nights. I am in a pending divorce now.


Breaking vows is definitely _not_ sacrificing for the other.

11 years of sexless nights, why was that? Did you ever find out?


----------



## PokiMonk (3 mo ago)

Just pain on her part. She simply asked me to accept it. Peri-menopause, kids, etc. You know the drill. When there is no will, nothing would happen.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

10 years late is better than never. At least you are getting it done now.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Wow brother, not sure how you made it 11 years. Glad to see you are moving on now.


----------



## PokiMonk (3 mo ago)

That person died forever. I can never go through another period of 11.4 years of sex dry spell.


----------



## PokiMonk (3 mo ago)

I created my site to tell everyone one simple thing. Even after you do everything humanly possible, it may not work out. Move on you must, or else you will die. Trust me on that.


----------

